# how big???



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

how big do guppy fry have to be to be put in a tank with other guppys and not get eaten? also is it possable for a female guppy to drop like 4 fry and hold the rest for a couple days before haveing them? mine had 4 on 9/26 and is still fat and squared off! is she still holding or is she just taking a while to get back to normal?:fish:


----------

